

NSA analysts 'wilfully violated' surveillance systems, agency admits - timw6n
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/24/nsa-analysts-abused-surveillance-systems

======
eCa
What was it we had earlier today? Ah, yes: "The actions, said a second U.S.
official briefed on them, were the work of overzealous NSA employees or
contractors eager to prevent any encore to the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist
attacks." [1]

And now we have: "one analyst disciplined for using NSA resources to track a
former spouse."

Overzealous indeed.

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-23/nsa-analysts-
intent...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-23/nsa-analysts-
intentionally-abused-spying-powers-multiple-times.html)

